# Hvac



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

HVAC 
HVAC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (origonaly posted by NaeKid)

Heating and cooking are some pretty important things to prep for so hopefully 
we can get a good info base in this forum.

The rocket stove and the newer rocket mass heater are about the most efficient heat converters out there, 
there is quite a bit of discussion on the permies forum alternative energy forum about rocket mass heaters.

A huge advantage of a RMH is the exhaust is quite cool so in a covert bug in it might not lead people to your BIL or BOL nearly as easily 
:2thumb:


----------

